# Marktüberblick 26 Zoll Bikes für Kinder



## ilfer (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
da meine Jungs so langsam aus den 24 Zoll Ghost Bikes rauswachsen, stehen demnächst Neukäufe an. 27,5 Zoll Räder mit kleinem Rahmen finde ich schrecklich, daher soll es was mit 26 Zoll Rädern werden. Da das sicher auch für andere von Euch interessant ist, möchte ich hier einen Marktüberblick über vernünftige 26 Zoll Bikes für Kinder aufbauen. Vernünftig heißt - sportliche Bikes, die für mehr taugen als den Schulweg und zeitgemäß ausgestattet sind. Mit tauglicher Federgabel, idealerweise 1x Schaltung, passablem Gewicht, etc. und damit das ganze ins normale Familienbudget passt im Preisbereich unter 1000 Euro.

Ich starte mal und ergänze dann gerne Eure Vorschläge hier im ersten Beitrag! 

TREK Superfly 26
Luft-Federgabel, 1x11 SRAM NX Schaltung, 12,65 kg, UVP 899 Euro







ORBEA MX26 Team
Luft-Gabel, 1x9 Schaltung, 13,05 kg, UVP 599 Euro





DAWES Academy MTB 26
Leichter Alurahmen in 13 oder 15 Zoll, Luft-Federgabel, 1x9 Schaltung, 11,26 kg, 599 GBP (ca. 680 Euro) via Evanscycles
Standover bei 13 Zoll ca 62 cm, Kurbellänge 152 mm






*Weitere Räder dieser Gattung, allerdings im Bereich über 1000 Euro:*

GHOST Lector Kid
Carbonrahmen, 1x11 SRAM NX, Luft-Gabel, 10,3 kg, UVP 1499 Euro

PYRO Bikes X.13 (ehemals Kaniabikes)
Alurahmen, individueller Aufbau, ab 8,7 kg, ab 1589 Euro

Propain - Yuma Enduro 26
Fully mit SRAM GX, 13,5 kg, 1799 Euro (wobei das erst ab 1,50 m empfohlen ist, darunter gibts das zum gleichen Preis als 24 Zoll Rad)

Islabikes - Creig 26 Pro Series

Islabikes - Creig 26

Federleicht - 26er MTB

VPACE - MAX 26

Federleicht 26er Trailbike 2018

Trailcraft Timber 26 Pro

Ramlon Ibex

Empfehlung an dieser Stelle: Der Kinderfahrradfinder von @chris5000 !


----------



## KIV (26. Juni 2017)

Beim Trek wurde offensichtlich auf eine geringe Überstandshöhe geachtet. Das gefällt mir gut, die anderen Rahmen im WC-Enten Design haben alle einen mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägten 'Buckel'.

PyroBikes (ehem. Kaniabikes) dürfen hier nicht fehlen, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (27. Juni 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Beim Trek wurde offensichtlich auf eine geringe Überstandshöhe geachtet. Das gefällt mir gut, die anderen Rahmen im WC-Enten Design haben alle einen mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägten 'Buckel'.
> PyroBikes (ehem. Kaniabikes) dürfen hier nicht fehlen, meine ich.


Ja, die Orbeas haben wohl echt zu große Überstandshöhe. Das Trek finde ich auch sehr interessant... ist wohl erst ab September 2017 lieferbar, aber auf Vorbestellung wurde es mir von einem Händler für nur 790 Euro angeboten.

Pyro Bikes habe ich ergänzt, danke. Ist aber preislich brutal... :-/


----------



## chris5000 (27. Juni 2017)

Jetzt habe ich mal extra für Dich @ilfer auch einen Filter nach Laufradgröße zum Kinderfahrradfinder hinzugefügt* 

Der spuckt da neben den schon genannten PYRO und Orbea noch folgende 26 Zoll MTB aus:

(Kinderfahrradfinder-ProTipp am Rande  :wenn man keine Körpermaße in der Suche angibt, kann man über alle Räder filtern. Hat man aber einmal Körpermaße angegeben, lässt die Suche danach dort keine leeren Felder mehr zu bis zum Ablauf der Session)

Propain - Yuma Enduro 26
Islabikes - Creig 26 Pro Series
Islabikes - Creig 26
Federleicht - 26er MTB
VPACE - MAX 26

...und noch nicht im Kinderfahrradfinder:

Federleicht 26er Trailbike 2018
Trailcraft Timber 26 Pro
Ramlon Ibex
...wobei VPACE, Federleicht und Ramlon halt immer möglichst große Laufräder verbauen und die 26" Räder so für kleinere Fahrer gedacht sind als bei den anderen. Daher wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich, was Du suchst,

* (obwohl ich den Filter auf Laufradgröße eigentlich absichtlich weggelassen hatte, damit Eltern die fälschlicherweise denken, die Laufradgröße sei ein hinreichendes Kriterium, um passende Räder zu finden, da nicht von vorneherein einschränken. Daher evtl. nur temporär)


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. Juni 2017)

Ich war gut überrascht von dem Unterschied Kania 26 Medium und Large .. Laufradgrösse ist (längst) nicht alles


----------



## ilfer (29. Juni 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal extra für Dich @ilfer auch einen Filter nach Laufradgröße zum Kinderfahrradfinder hinzugefügt*
> 
> Der spuckt da neben den schon genannten PYRO und Orbea noch folgende 26 Zoll MTB aus:
> 
> ...


WOW! Super 
Danke Dir! Ich kannte deine Seite noch gar nicht... überlege grade, ob ich den Beitrag jetzt löschen oder ergänzen soll...


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2017)

Bitte nicht löschen. Vielleicht tauchen ja noch weitere Räder auf, die noch nicht im Kinderfahrradfinder sind. Vor allem welche im nicht ganz so hochpreisigen Bereich, die trotzdem taugen, wären spannend.


----------



## ilfer (29. Juni 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht löschen. Vielleicht tauchen ja noch weitere Räder auf, die noch nicht im Kinderfahrradfinder sind. Vor allem welche im nicht ganz so hochpreisigen Bereich, die trotzdem taugen, wären spannend.


Okay. Ja, mein Fokus liegt auch definitiv auf dem Bereich unter 1000 Euro.
Ha - damit das übersichtlich bleibt und keine bloße Kopie deiner Seite, schränke ich das oben ein und stelle nur Räder unter 1000 Euro mit Bild vor.


----------



## track94 (29. Juni 2017)

Conway rigid 300

Sicherlich nicht die hochwertigsten Komponenten und mit angegebenen 12,2 Kg nicht das leichteste aber bei einem Preis von 429 € viel Potential zum .....sagen wir mal verfeinern


----------



## ilfer (29. Juni 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> Conway rigid 300
> Sicherlich nicht die hochwertigsten Komponenten und mit angegebenen 12,2 Kg nicht das leichteste aber bei einem Preis von 429 € viel Potential zum .....sagen wir mal verfeinern


Du meinst sicher das Conway MS300 Suspension, mit Federgabel.
Das scheidet aus meiner Selektion aus... 3x8 Schaltung, billige Gabel, nicht mal Scheibenbremsen...


----------



## chris5000 (29. Juni 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> *Weitere Räder dieser Gattung, allerdings im Bereich über 1000 Euro:*
> [...]
> Islabikes - Creig 26



Kleine Korrektur: Das CREIG 26 liegt bei ca. EUR 910.-. (799 GBP) dem niedrigen Pfund sei Dank. So ist das CREIG eigentlich gerade fast ein Schnäppchen  

...und Du hast oben den Link zum Trailcraft falsch gesetzt. Richtig lautet er http://www.trailcraftcycles.com/bikes/timber-26-pro
(und es gibt doch auch noch ein etwas günstigeres Trailcraft Timber 26 Special Build - aber immernoch 1599.-$)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (29. Juni 2017)

Merida Matts Team

gewogene 12,2 kg (lt. Hersteller 11,8kg), SRAM NX11, UVP 799,--


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. Juni 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Okay. Ja, mein Fokus liegt auch definitiv auf dem Bereich unter 1000 Euro.
> Ha - damit das übersichtlich bleibt und keine bloße Kopie deiner Seite, schränke ich das oben ein und stelle nur Räder unter 1000 Euro mit Bild vor.



Kania 26large .. gebraucht 280€ ))))))


----------



## ilfer (30. Juni 2017)

Ich bin seit gestern am tollen MAX26 Rahmen von VPACE hängen geblieben und plane einen budgetfreundlichen Aufbau... komme momentan auf ca. 10,5 Kilo bei unter 800 Euro Kosten (dank vorhandener SRAM NX Schaltung vom 24 Zoll Rad). Seeeehr interessant


----------



## chris5000 (30. Juni 2017)

Passt der Rahmen denn? VPACE bauen immer möglichst große Laufräder an kleine Rahmen. Das MAX 26 ist für Fahrer schon ab 130cm Körpergröße ausgelegt. Zitat VPACE:


> Kids, die bei anderen Herstellern auf 20 Zoll gesetzt werden, starten bei uns auf 24 Zoll durch und profitieren besonders von der Laufruhe und Fahrstabilität. Max ist damit quasi ein *29er auf Basis von 24 bzw 26 Zoll* Laufrädern. Hindernisse werden dank der größeren Laufräder besser überrollt und der kleine Nachwuchs-Sportler gewinnt an Fahrsicherheit bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit. Zudem sieht es einfach verdammt gut aus – wie bei den Großen eben!


Das war doch das, was Du ursprünglich vermeiden wolltest:


> 27,5 Zoll Räder mit kleinem Rahmen finde ich schrecklich


Aber natürlich sind VPACE tolle Bikes


----------



## ilfer (30. Juni 2017)

Ja, aber 26 Zoll Räder mit kleinem Rahmen finde ich gut 
Mein Großer hat momentan eine Überstandshöhe von 63 cm. Passt also perfekt für das MAX26. 
Was schätzt Du, bis zu welcher Größe Kinder das fahren können?


----------



## chris5000 (30. Juni 2017)

Das solltest Du bei VPACE nachfragen....und gerne die Antwort hier posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (30. Juni 2017)

Kona hat doch auch noch paar 26er im Programm.


----------



## ilfer (4. Juli 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> PyroBikes (ehem. Kaniabikes) dürfen hier nicht fehlen, meine ich.


Nun komm ich doch nochmal auf PYRObikes zurück 
Nachdem VPACE die MAX26 erst im September wieder liefern kann, habe ich Herrn Fischer von pyrobikes mal nach einem Preis für den Rahmen des X.13 Federgabel gefragt.


> Die Bilder auf der homepage zeigen noch die Vorgänger-Version - neu:
> - disc-only für 140 mm postmount, oder disc/V-brake
> - integrierte Kabelführung
> *Preis Rahmen X.13 mit Steuersatz  349 €*
> ...


Seine Antwort klang sehr vielversprechend und ich bin auf weitere Infos bzgl. evtl. geänderter Geometrie, Farben und Lieferbarkeit gespannt!
Der Laufradsatz klingt auch ganz interessant...

Die Geometrien von VPACE MAX26 und PYRO X.13 sind ja sehr ähnlich:

VPACE MAX26: 
Sitzrohr 320 [email protected]° / Oberrohr horiz. 524 mm / Steuerrohr 90 [email protected]° / Kettenstrebe 410 mm / Radstand: 953,8 mm / Reach: 362,2 mm, Stack: 564,4 mm / Rahmengewicht ca. 1.420 g / Überstandshöhe ca. 63 cm.

PYRO X.13:
Sitzrohr 320 [email protected],5° / Oberrohr horiz. 528 mm / Steuerrohr 95 [email protected]° / Kettenstrebe 420 mm / Radstand: 1010 mm / Reach: 375 mm, Stack: 518 mm / Rahmengewicht ca. 1.350 g / Überstandshöhe ca. 61 cm. 

Stack und Reach weichen aber krass von VPACE ab?!


----------



## BFP1977 (5. November 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin: ich suche entweder ein 26er Federleicht oder ein vpace 26 für meinen Junior. Hat jemand ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar zu veräußern? 
LG Bernhard


----------



## Linipupini (6. November 2017)

BFP1977 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin: ich suche entweder ein 26er Federleicht oder ein vpace 26 für meinen Junior. Hat jemand ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar zu veräußern?
> LG Bernhard


Hier bist du richtig:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/


----------



## chris_sta (21. November 2017)

Ggf. passt das Commencal Meta HT Junior auch noch hier rein...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. Dezember 2017)

Poison Zyankali Rahmen https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart...kali-26/Zyankali-26-Zoll-kleine-Groessen.html
Kubike https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-26/
Woom6 https://www.woombikes.com/products/6

fallen mir spontan noch ein die hier noch nicht gelistet wurden


----------



## jalgrattad (12. Januar 2018)

Denke gerade intensiv über ein Whyte 403 https://www.whyte.bike/403 bzw. 405 https://www.whyte.bike/405 nach als Nachfolger vom Supurb BO24. 
Vertrieb in D läuft seit kurzem über Hawk  http://whytebikes.de/, leider deutlich teurer als der Pfundpreis umgerechnet in Euro.


----------



## nadrealista (15. Januar 2018)

chris_sta schrieb:


> Ggf. passt das Commencal Meta HT Junior auch noch hier rein...



Hallo zusammen,
hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Commencal? Sieht optisch toll aus. Die absenkbare Sattelstütze gefällt mir auch sehr. Nur das Gewicht mit 13kg schreckt etwas ab. Mein Sohn ist 146 und 10 Jahre alt und nun steht der Übergang zum 26". Bisher hatte ich den Ghost Lector Kid im Visier aber der Commencal hat teils wertigere Ausstattung dafür auch deutlich mehr Gewicht. Commencal liegt 300 EUR unter dem Ghost...


----------



## giant_r (15. Januar 2018)

nadrealista schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich den Ghost Lector Kid im Visier aber der Commencal hat teils wertigere Ausstattung dafür auch deutlich mehr Gewicht. Commencal liegt 300 EUR unter dem Ghost...


m.e. nach ist der vergleich ein bisschen aepfel und birnen vergleichen, denn beide bikes sind von der geometrie doch etwas unterschiedlich. das ghost ist auf xc Race getrimmt, das commençal eher abfahrt und wendig. ich denke du musst auch schauen wofür ihr das rad einsaetzen wollt.


----------



## nadrealista (16. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> m.e. nach ist der vergleich ein bisschen aepfel und birnen vergleichen, denn beide bikes sind von der geometrie doch etwas unterschiedlich. das ghost ist auf xc Race getrimmt, das commençal eher abfahrt und wendig. ich denke du musst auch schauen wofür ihr das rad einsaetzen wollt.



ja das stimmt da hast Du Recht. Er hatte 2017 seinen "durchbrunch" und fand seine Lust am Biken. Da hatten wir auch unseren ersten Urlaub am Gardasee. Fokus liegt daran Touren zu fahren mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil. Mir ist es auch wichtig das er in der Lage ist gewisse Anzahl an Höhenmeter zu sammeln.

Rennen wird mein Junior wahrscheinlich keine fahren.

Grüße
ZK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (16. Januar 2018)

Das Lector Kid hat übrigens zwar 26" Laufräder verbaut, ist aber ein 27,5er Rahmen, vielleicht ist diese Info für den ein oder anderen interessant.


----------



## nadrealista (16. Januar 2018)

jenka schrieb:


> Das Lector Kid hat übrigens zwar 26" Laufräder verbaut, ist aber ein 27,5er Rahmen, vielleicht ist diese Info für den ein oder anderen interessant.



erfahrungen mit dem Bike?


----------



## giant_r (16. Januar 2018)

ohne die beiden raeder jetzt wirklich genau zu kennen, wären mir vom ersten eindruck das erste zu rennlastig und das zweite wohl doch etwas zu schwer um richtig hoehenmeter zu machen....


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. Januar 2018)

nadrealista schrieb:


> erfahrungen mit dem Bike?



Bis jetzt noch nicht, ich möchte eig. nur den Rahmen haben, Ghost hat aber bis jetzt noch keinen rausgerückt. Das Komplettrad mit den Komponenten interessiert mich weniger.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Januar 2018)

jenka schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht, ich möchte eig. nur den Rahmen haben, Ghost hat aber bis jetzt noch keinen rausgerückt. Das Komplettrad mit den Komponenten interessiert mich weniger.


Ich war auch an dem Lector Interessiert. Hast du Ghost kontaktiert um den Rahmen zu bekommen? Ich brauch/will auch kein Komplettrad.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Januar 2018)

Hatten wir hier schon das beste Kinder-MTB aller Zeiten (seit 20 Jahren!)?
Alpine Stars T-24 bzw. T-560.
Wer eins findet, sofort her zu uns.
Haben bisher nur 1 komplettes T-24 Cro-Mega DX und 1 Rahmenset T-560 auftreiben können.
Meine Schwester fuhr damals das T-24 Al-Mega DX in neu (auch Rennen), fiel leider vor 20 Jahren einem Garagenbrand zum Opfer - das Al-Mega DX war das beste T-24 jemals, meiner Meinung nach, daher suchen wir vorrangig genau das, nehmen aber gerne auch andere T-24 oder T-560.


----------



## joglo (18. Januar 2018)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier schon das beste Kinder-MTB aller Zeiten (seit 20 Jahren!)?
> Alpine Stars T-24 bzw. T-560.
> Wer eins findet, sofort her zu uns.
> Haben bisher nur 1 komplettes T-24 Cro-Mega DX und 1 Rahmenset T-560 auftreiben können.
> Meine Schwester fuhr damals das T-24 Al-Mega DX in neu (auch Rennen), fiel leider vor 20 Jahren einem Garagenbrand zum Opfer - das Al-Mega DX war das beste T-24 jemals, meiner Meinung nach, daher suchen wir vorrangig genau das, nehmen aber gerne auch andere T-24 oder T-560.



Schönes und cooles Rad, ohne Zweifel.
Es gibt auch ein paar Diskussionen und Bilder dazu hier bei MTB-News:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/revitalisierung-eines-alpinestars-cro-mega-lx-t-26-von-1992.689760/
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1996237

Persönlich finde ich das Ding aber eher untauglich als Kinder-Bike. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man Allgemein eine viel gestreckte Sitzposition im Mountainbike-Sport in den 80/90er Jahren als Ideal empfand, die heute als nicht mehr zeitgemäß eingestuft wird, ist das Alpinestars wirklich eine Streckbank (langer Reach, langes Oberrohr, gerader langer Vorbau, Flatbar und Sattelüberhöhung). Das möchte ich weder selber heute noch fahren, geschweige denn meinen Kindern im Alltag oder bei der Biketour zumuten.
Steiler, kurzer Vorbau und Riser würden hier leider auch optisch so garnicht passen.
Übrignes im Serientrimm waren die Räder noch nicht mal wirklich leicht, 12,1Kg laut der Anzeige unten.




Als Sammlerstück und für die gelegentliche Runde cool...,
dann aber eher im Classic-Forum zu finden.
Ürigens ich hätte ein Alpinstars (ein T-100 mit klassischen Rahmendreiecken aber 13" oder noch kleiner Rahmen) im Keller, kannst Du gerne die Tage mal ansehen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (18. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich war auch an dem Lector Interessiert. Hast du Ghost kontaktiert um den Rahmen zu bekommen? Ich brauch/will auch kein Komplettrad.



Wir sind Vertragshändler, aber selbst da ist es schwierig, einen einzelnen Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Januar 2018)

jenka schrieb:


> Wir sind Vertragshändler, aber selbst da ist es schwierig, einen einzelnen Rahmen zu bekommen.


Das ist schade. Naja... dann geht mein Geld woanders hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Januar 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Schönes und cooles Rad, ohne Zweifel.
> Es gibt auch ein paar Diskussionen und Bilder dazu hier bei MTB-News:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/revitalisierung-eines-alpinestars-cro-mega-lx-t-26-von-1992.689760/
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1996237


Schöne Vintage-Bilder, könnten von meiner Schwester aus den 90ern sein, einfach herrlich. Genau, das graue Cro-Mega T-24 haben wir jetzt, aber damals hatte sie das gelbe Al-Mega T-24.



joglo schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich das Ding aber eher untauglich als Kinder-Bike. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man Allgemein eine viel gestreckte Sitzposition im Mountainbike-Sport in den 80/90er Jahren als Ideal empfand, die heute als nicht mehr zeitgemäß eingestuft wird, ist das Alpinestars wirklich eine Streckbank (langer Reach, langes Oberrohr, gerader langer Vorbau, Flatbar und Sattelüberhöhung). Das möchte ich weder selber heute noch fahren, geschweige denn meinen Kindern im Alltag oder bei der Biketour zumuten.
> Steiler, kurzer Vorbau und Riser würden hier leider auch optisch so garnicht passen.
> Übrignes im Serientrimm waren die Räder noch nicht mal wirklich leicht, 12,1Kg laut der Anzeige unten.
> Anhang anzeigen 687004
> ...


Mei, da muss man halt schauen, wie Kind/Jugendlicher/kleiner Erwachsener halt konkret so draufpasst. Meine Schwester saß damals net gestreckt drauf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das passte wie angegossen. Hauptsächlich fuhr sie das im Alter von +/- 10 Jahren. Effektiv war der Sattel aber net höher als die Lenkeinheit, das wirkt auf dem Prospektfoto übertrieben bzw. war dann wohl die Einstellung für (kleine) Erwachsene.
Das mit der heutigen "Chopper-artigen" Sitzposition is schon lustig, damals hätten wir uns alle tot gelacht, da fuhren nur Opis und der pummelige-pickelige Klassenstreber so, wie heute jeder auf den Radln sitzt.
Ist auch relativ, was man "gestreckt" findet, ich bin 4 Wochen reisegeradelt durch Island aufm Streckhobel Rocky M. Vertex, und hier in Freising radel ich mit den Kindern aufm Muddy Fox Courier Comp "Streckhobel", das hatte die Bike anno 1990 gelobt wegen seiner überragenden Steigfähigkeit - Kunststück, bei nem 150er Vorbau! 
Jetzt im Alter isses natürlich schon angenehmer, wenn man aufrecht aufm Radel dahinflanelliert.
Aber wieso die heutige Jugend in ihren besten Jahren in diesen opi-artigen Sitzpositionen "Sattel-im-Keller-und-Lenker-im-zweiten-Stock" rumfährt, is mir echt ein Rätsel. Das macht doch nur bei Downhill und Trial Sinn!?



joglo schrieb:


> Ürigens ich hätte ein Alpinstars (ein T-100 mit klassischen Rahmendreiecken aber 13" oder noch kleiner Rahmen) im Keller, kannst Du gerne die Tage mal ansehen.



Ja, gerne!


----------



## flashmatic (11. Juli 2018)

Da ich momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem Rad für meinen Junior bin, bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen, vielen Dank dafür.
ich werfe noch frogbikes in die Runde: http://www.frogbikes.de.


----------



## fibm (11. Juli 2018)

Neulich darüber gefallen: Hoy Bonaly; haben auch 24"
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-de/hoy-bonaly-26-inch-wheel-disc-2018-kids-bike-EV306435


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juli 2018)

Es kommt ein Kindertrance 26"
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/it/bikes-trance-jrdot-26 





Was der Gabellockout soll wissen die Götter


----------



## KIV (19. Juli 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Was der Gabellockout soll wissen die Götter



Je mehr Hebel, desto besser..!
Ein anderer Papa auf unserer Tour schaltet sage-und-schreibe 5 Funktionen aus seinem „Cockpit“, zzgl. 2 Bremsen... Aufgeräumt sieht definitiv anders aus.


----------



## Sylvia81 (17. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Whythe Bikes? 

Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (19. Mai 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Whythe Bikes?


Ja, ich bzw. wir. In 26" ein Whyte 403 Modelljahr 2018 als Nachfolger eines Supurb BO24. Ebenfalls nicht das leichteste, problemloser Umstieg, keine Klagen - was will man mehr  Einsatz ausschließlich Trails, Urlaub usw. (kein Alltagsrad).
Weitere Erfahrung (großes Kind) mit Whyte, allerdings in 27,5": ein 802 Modelljahr 2019 - der Unterschied an Komfort, dadurch Fahrsicherheit und daraus resultierender Fahrfreude zum leichten, aber ungefederten Islabikes Beinn 26 war im Geländeeinsatz enorm!
Allgemeiner Eindruck: netter Kontakt bei der Abholung in Berlin Mitte, Verarbeitung ist gut, Details gut ausgeführt, und irgendwie sind die britischen Firmen ja bei Hardtails für technischeres Fahren vorne dabei - das merkt man den Rädern auch an.


----------



## Sylvia81 (19. Mai 2020)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Ja, ich bzw. wir. In 26" ein Whyte 403 Modelljahr 2018 als Nachfolger eines Supurb BO24. Ebenfalls nicht das leichteste, problemloser Umstieg, keine Klagen - was will man mehr  Einsatz ausschließlich Trails, Urlaub usw. (kein Alltagsrad).
> Weitere Erfahrung (großes Kind) mit Whyte, allerdings in 27,5": ein 802 Modelljahr 2019 - der Unterschied an Komfort, dadurch Fahrsicherheit und daraus resultierender Fahrfreude zum leichten, aber ungefederten Islabikes Beinn 26 war im Geländeeinsatz enorm!
> Allgemeiner Eindruck: netter Kontakt bei der Abholung in Berlin Mitte, Verarbeitung ist gut, Details gut ausgeführt, und irgendwie sind die britischen Firmen ja bei Hardtails für technischeres Fahren vorne dabei - das merkt man den Rädern auch an.


Danke, da wird sich meine Schwester freuen. Ihr gefällt das Rad sehr.


----------

